# Albrecht chuck arbor size



## liteace (Jun 15, 2022)

Ive got here a Albrecht 0 - 3/8 / 0 - 10 chuck I need MT2 arbor for it, does anyone know if its B16 or JT33?

Thanks


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jun 15, 2022)

Can you measure it close enough to sort it out ? My 1/2 chuck is jt33.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 15, 2022)

Mine is a JT33.  Been running it for 5 years on an arbor I bought from Shars and it hasn't fallen off, so I'd say it's good.


----------



## liteace (Jun 15, 2022)

I cant measure it, I cant get anything in there, I was thinking plasticine?

Just been reading, there's a poss chance that the JT was for USA and the B was for Europe, could that be correct, I cant see Albrecht (Germany) making 2 different depending on market?


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 15, 2022)

Oh, you may well be right.  Mine isn't marked 0-10 (metric) like yours is.  There are so many item numbers in the Albrecht catalog that it would be easy to overlook that possibility.  Perhaps it's best to measure.

Edit:

I have kept plasticine molding clay in my tool boxes for many years just for challenges like this.  I think you can get very close using calipers and clay, close enough to get the taper called.


----------



## liteace (Jun 15, 2022)

Just found this on the bay:









						Albrecht No. 100  0-3/8" J2 Super Drill Chuck   IN STOCK  | eBay
					

Albrecht No. 100 0-3/8" J2 Super Drill Chuck -- this chuck has a Jacobs #2 mounting taper.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				





Its marked the same as mine with the 0 - 10 as well, on the top its got the size, mine hasn't and its a J2, Im confused

Also found this:


----------



## Eyerelief (Jun 16, 2022)

Is it not stamped into the top where the shank goes in?


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 16, 2022)

ditto ^. Should be stamped into the base of the chuck right next to the arbor hole


----------



## liteace (Jun 16, 2022)

Nothing on this one, top or bottom


----------



## Eyerelief (Jun 16, 2022)

Hmm.  Not that it is any help to you, but I have 3 Albrecht 3/8" chucks.  One is J2, one is a J33, one has a "D" taper (dental). I'm afraid you are going to have to measure.  Maybe you could fill it with candle wax (or the like) and pop it out and measure the wax.
Sorry I couldn't provide any useful info.


----------



## liteace (Jun 16, 2022)

Its strange how they can have their name on, where its made and the chuck min / max size but they can not put a part number or taper size on, If you read their website they're saying how fantastic they and their products are, maybe so, but without size / part number whats the point,
Ive also sent them 3 email and no reply, its now costing me time


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 16, 2022)

All mine (4) have it stamped on the rim on the arbor side of chuck. Looks like the one you have pictured has rubbed on something possibly wearing the numbers Off?
Do  your arbors have numbers most do? What’s the diameter closest to you maybe we can figure it out that way.


----------



## liteace (Jun 16, 2022)

The arbor has B16 on but Im not 100% its correct, I need to get other as its bent at the end and I cant get true center with it but I dont want to get the wrong one


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 16, 2022)

If you have a B16 arbor that goes with it, it sounds like a safe bet to order that taper.  I bought mine as 25 year old N.O.S. that came in the box with no arbor.  Mine also does not have any taper stamping on the top, but it has fractional range markings on the body.  I had to measure the taper against my old copy of the Machinery's Handbook.  I was close to JT33, so that's what I ordered.  You need only measure the diameter at two points and the distance between the two points. The rest is simple algebraic interpolation, unless you like doing sines and angles for fun.   It fit and works great, never comes loose, and runs true.  I love that chuck.


----------



## liteace (Jun 16, 2022)

What are fractional range markings and where on the body?


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 16, 2022)

I mean the 1/8 - 3/8 markings (fractional) as opposed to the 0 - 10 markings (metric).  Just further clarification, that's all.


----------

